
Scientists monitor brains replaying memories in real time - anthilemoon
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200305203531.htm
======
peignoir
Fascinating, our brain seems to have a read and write function based the the
type of signal sent by the neurons. Now they question would be how does the
brain “knows” when to right and when not

------
toxicFork
Also relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22500389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22500389)

